# Back from the meet. March 2007



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Welcome back everyone hope you have had a drunken brilliant time. We want all the gossip and piccies posted so we can see and hear what you have all been up to.

Love kImx x x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

well..fab time had!

Had my eyes well and truly opened re debs (admin)

hmmmmmm frisky cow (animal!!) and minimal clothing springs to mind......debs can explain!!!!!!!!!

Thankx mel n tony & everyone who contributed to the goodies. Very thoughtful   

Jxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Frisky Cow? The mind boggles 

Hope you all have a great time!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi All - Did ya Miss me 

Well I am home! just! and kn-ackered after 4 hours sleep! Thanks GAYN  will post piccys soon! 
I had a brilliant time Ive not laughed so much in a long time and Will remember this weekend for ever!
I;m not sure about Debs and the Cow but I know about Gayn & an Elephant! seems this years theme is animals!

~Dizzi~


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Excuse me ladies but it is customary that when you get back from a big meet you post all the goings on. I have started this thread so can you get posting please. I missed this one and want to know what i missed. 

Kimx  xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Think Maybe you need to ask the ones that stayed up til 5am    

Was a lovely weekend - sorry i didnt get chance to say hello to everyone  
But i was lovely to finally meet lots more of you  

Loobs xx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Urm there was lots of fly killing................


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Fidget said:


> Urm there was lots of fly killing................


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Fidget said:


> Urm there was lots of fly killing................


there were a few dead cows and guinea pigs too...but I worry more for the housekeepers who get to clean mine, Lou and Suzie's room!









 

This weekend was absolutely fab! Thanks for SUCH a great weekend!

It was lovely to FINALLY meet some of my dearest friends, and make some new ones on the way.
Just a quick post from me as have to unpack etc, but will post later.

Lotsa love
Gayn
XX

who was up til 5 am then?  p&ssheads eh! I dunno...and here was ickle me on my bestest behaviour!










I think I've been busted! Have no bubbles at all









Was I "THAT" norty?


----------



## Bibble/Bubble Monster (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=90229.msg1253820;topicseen#msg1253820

who wants their bibbles back?

xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone 
Just got in really, so no huge post yet to everyone, but just to say, I think this meet was a HUGE success  , the hotel was excellent, very friendly and comfortable also the food was fantastic  

Thanks to everyone for coming, and for everyone that helped out to make this meet such a success 

Think I am in need of an early night 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

OI JO  whats the pic of me in the gallery all about!!!!!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

what, meeeee knows nothing  
x x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Hi Everyone

Thank you all for coming it was lovely to see some of you again and lovely to see all the new faces, it was brilliant, i know the venue was so different to what we normally use but it was so much better, having the whole hotel to ourselves was brilliant, the food was excellent and the accommodation was OK, not a 4 star hotel (but then it isn't  ) but it was the company that counted  , ALL the children were so good also and they played together so well.

Thank you Tashja for your lovely gifts - was so lovely of you, Morgan is just gorgeous, think Jess has made a lovely little friend there.

Looby - It was good that you made it, well done sweetheart  Thank you also  Katie thank you cutie for my cuddle which i have waited such a long time for.

Pip and family - It was lovely to meet you and didn't realise you lived just down the road to us 

To all the bubble muppets and Mods - one word - MAD

Gayn - Glad you got home OK, hope your husband was well looked after 

Admins, Jax, Jo, Sue, Debs, Suzie and Jeanette - THANK YOU!

Thanks again everyone for a fun time - really enjoyed myself

Mel (and Tony and Jess)
x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Just back     i ache all over am sooo tired need food will post properly later
but wanted to say a huge thanx to u all i had a fab time.

Dead flies yes lots of them but there was nearly a dead Olive n Lou this morning tho wasnt there gayn      

right food 
lol
Lou  or gobs**te as i may be known as from now on     
have some fab fotos too !!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ive been to bed for an hour and still feel like poo - Indian takeaway is on its way so hopefully that will perk me up, off to the gallery now for  a sneek peek, back later 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Evening 

Well what can I say  I was my usual quiet and reserved self! However my room buddies were not so reserved   

Thank you to Mel & Tony for organising the meet and for my pressie  Was good to see you and the scrummy Jess! Even though I couldnt have any milk on my cereal this morning  

Was lovely to see old faces and meet some new ones  Sorry to anyone I didnt manage to get round to but the bar kept calling me 

Dizzi - hope you had a good rest of your birthday! 

Roomies - Gayn and Lou - thanks for putting up with me and not drawing on me when I was asleep  (even though it was because Gayn couldnt find her lippy!  ) Hope I wasnt too much of an embarrasing roomie 

Hope everyone had a fab time 

Gwen just remember it was all for the children  

love to all 
from a very tired Suzie 

xxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

So glad everyone seems to have got home safe and sound   

Thank you so much Mel, Tony and the Admins for sorting out such a fab weekend!!!

My eyes are like pee holes in the snow from lack of sleep, I ache from laughing so much....... and infact I keep having randomn chuckling sessions to myself about flies, elephants and beans   

so very glad that Suzie and Kermie survived and werent killed  

Everyone was so lovely and I am so grateful to you all for the most amazing weekend.

But I especially want to say how brilliant the kids were! so well behaved and just so lovely....... Its just a shame we came up in my car otherwise I think I would have been taking Charlotte home with me     

Love and hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Milsy Magpie would have come with me Debs but I diddnt have a car seat, and besides they kinda belonged to Jen & Al and together really dont you think ?

lol


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Dizzi

your right of course, but I can dream cant I?   anyway I have their bibs and am holding them hostage for more cuddles    

So lovely to finally meet you too sweetie, and now I know you cant be trusted with your camera phone will be keeping an eye on you  poor Gwen


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm reserving my right to dish the dirt post til tomorrow as so tired!

Just wanted to say though we had a fab time, it was so lovely to meet you all for real, thanks to everyone for being there and making it such a great weekend!

LOL

Amanda xxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Hiya
have had a gonk and woke up hoarse...(am re-releasing Lost in France as sound like Bonnie Tyler) 
Thank you for a wonderful weekend gang















BIG THANKS to *Debs* for convincing me to go







you were right, Tony wasn't "_that_" scary...














have not laughed so much for ages! (Not "at" Tony...meant the weekend)















Thank you all for putting up with me  making me feel so welcome, you are all a wonderful bunch of people...apart from *Lou* aka Gallon-gob!  who scared me with her candidness  Lou you are as nutty as a squirrel's fart! nice to be in such good company! It was nice to chat with such a quiet person  Have been trying to txt you for ages Lou, but it won't go through  have you checked your antennae for sheep plop? 








*Fidglet*, thank you SO much for my M & M's







I think me, you and Gallon-gob  Lou are in the naughty corner due to our late night/s






















I have such happy memories which will stay with me for a long time...especially the kamikaze flies








*Looby-Lou * thank you also for the M & M's sorry you didn't get to share any of them, but you were not alone...as no-one was allowed any








*Suzie*, you were SO lucky Lou or I couldn't find anything to draw with when you fell asleep! Mind you...the photo's will look good once they are uploaded....amazing how various objects can be easily inserted into people's nostrils when they are asleep








*Dizzi * lovely to finally meet you sweetie, apologies now for anything I can't remember saying...







I thought that elephant was lovely, fancy you being scared to open your door to me Lou and Suzie 
*Jennifer *, lovely to meet you hun! YOur girls are beautiful! (tried to steal one but your dh is quite vigilant!) 
*Vicki* great to put a face to the voice...though shame about the accent







hope the pocket haggis is ok...sorry can't remember Leigh's name








So lovely to see so many goregous babies and children! Tony and Mel, Jess is adorable, such a cutie! (obviously takes after Mummy's side of the family)







(Mel, Andy says I can go to a meet *ANYTIME*!) and when is the next one  
Finally got to meet the Chatroom Kaiser  *Jax*







and I have no idea why anyone would automatically assume where you were from hun! I thought your accent was quite northern, but then I did fail Geography...and a hearing test








*Sue MJ*, Iestyn (if that is spelt wrong sorry hun) is gorgeous! Thank him for the cuddles and kisses...but tell him he didn't need to give me "quite" so much of his snot 
*Jo* so nice to see you hun, is it me or are you the quietest of all the Admin?








*Jeanette* I can't believe I didn't get to say hello







but I was probably incoherent at the time... maybe?







I am in need of food and am knackered, so will sign off for now.
Hope everyone got home ok? 
Think we should have a whip round for Suzie for Satnav... or at least geography lessons... 

Lotsa of love to everyone!
Gayn
XXXX


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi,
I just wanted to thank Tony and Mel for arranging the meet, me and dh had a fantastic weekend, I have never laughed so much in my life....or managed to drink alcohol two days running  .
I am sorry I didnt get to speak to everyone, but I am actually quite shy, and get really nervous approaching big groups...so I think that I did very well in all accounts.
I had until the meet never met any fertility babies....and frankly cant believe that tx seems to create such beautiful bundles....Tony and Mel, Jess is stunning and such a sweetheart, and also Tashja your little one is also such a doll and very ticklish he he! 
But all the babies and kids were well behaved and absolutely gorgeous! 
I also want to thank Vicky....YOU ARE A STAR...she looked after us cos she knew I was nervous, so thanks babes XXXXX 
right well I am sure me and dh, will quite happily come to another meet....so until next time....
Elaine XXX


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone !!!

What a fantastic Meet !!!  I had a great time, as did dp and the girls   They obviously absolutely LOVED all their FF aunties and it was lovely to be able to relax knowing that they were being so well looked after by you all   So funny that my 'shy' Charlotte was totally comfortable around you all !  I have never seen her relaxed around people she doesn't know - I think she knew how special you all are 

We were all shattered when we got back, had a lot to do and then the girls slept from 7pm-8am this morning   I was so tired I went to bed at 9pm 

I will be back on here later to do personals but for now, just wanted to let you know we all got back safe and sound 

Back later
Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone

Just want to say thanks for a great meet. We all enjoyed it thank you (Tony,Mel and any one else who helped organise it).  It was nice to put some faces to names and really enjoyed your company.  We will definatly go on the next one.

thank you

(pip34) tammy and phil 

            xxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

So glad you all had a great time, but so very very disappointed to have missed it.   Hopefully I will have had my surgery in time for the next one and will be able to make it. 

To anyone who may have text me the last couple of days, Im not ignoring you, the screen has gone on my mobile so cant read any messages. New phone is arriving tomorrow.

Love
Weebs xx


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my gosh - where do I start 

Thank you all for a wonderful time - a big thank you to Tony and Mel - Hope you enjoyed the Ouzo and Chocolate Liquor !!! lol 

Jennifer & Alan - Was lovely to see you and the girls - Paul has fallen in love with Amelia and Charlotte - never seen him get so broody !!!! lol 

Tammy & Phil - Was lovely to meet you too.  Your kids are lovely and so well behaved !! It really made me laugh at how proud your son was that he gave you the worse morning sickness     Will send you that information on the 4d scan today. 

Jo & Paul - Was wonderful having a chat to you - Can't believe things are moving along so well for you and Caroline !!!! It really will not be long now until you are on that 2ww !!! Will send the information to you today as promised.

ClaireMac - Was great to see you gain as well - Morgan keeps asking for Megan and Jess - she really wants them to come and play !!! lol Connor is just gorgeous !!! 

SueMJ - Loved chatting to you and Iestyn (sp?) he really enjoyed his food bless him - even if he did think the tortillas were napkins   

Vicky & Leigh - Gawd you two are such a good laugh !! Paul really felt sorry for Leigh and his 360   At one point I thought Paul was going to suggest mouth-to-mouth on it !!! Hope you got some sleep on the Saturday night and that room 39 was a bit quieter !!!!  Vicky - also hoped you got over being groped by a ghost !!

Lou (Aweeze) -  Had some great chats even if we couldn't always remember the points we were trying to make   Paul was still muttering about not being able to remember that girls name from Casualty the next day    Will text you soon Hun. 

MrsH & DH - Sorry you got accosted by Morgan and subjected to the "cars don't fly" conversation - last time we let her watch Harry Potter before a night out     She really adored you !!!  I think your DH is going to be invited for tea with Jess and Megan though  

Dizzi, Mandy, Debs, Shelly, Jax - was fun meeting you all. 

Cannot believe I missed Gayn and Jeanette !!!!!  

I am determined to make it to the next meet even if it is in October !!!! Might even aim to be the first person to give birth at a meet !!!!  

Love to you all 

Tashja, Paul and Morgan xx xx xx 

(Morgan sends a big kiss back to MrsH   )


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh gawd - Missed Olive !!!

Was great seeing you too Hun - Made me laugh so much because everytime someone pointed you out to me they were all adding "and she is wearing a skirt !!" 

T xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Weebs   we were SO gutted you didn't make it babe!
The Bubble Muppets did NOT let the side down, you would have been proud of us!



Lotsa love hun!
Gayn
XX


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Helloooooooo Everyone,

Mum and dad have had their computer fixed so I can come online.

First off...Big thanks to 2 inch Tony( He'll know what I mean)   , The lovely Mel and admin for organising everything...it was a smashing weekend as I said to Debs, we feel so 'uplifted'

Elaine...You are a nutter...Trust you to hear what was going on in room 39 at the Travel Inn   and whats worse was bumping into them in the morning  It was your fault I fell up the stairs! (well I have to blame someone don't I?)  

Debs...Lovely to meet you hun and glad you arrived when we did    

Dizzi...I know the birthday cake wasn't that special...but we had to make do with what we had.   Hope you had a great day yesterday.  

Gayn, Lou, Fidget and the other drunken bums (not that any alcohol passed my lips mind you   )...You're all mad!!!   That poor elephant is going to need Mandy to go back there and give it counselling!   Oh and I heard that they had to call out Dyno-Rod too after Gaynors toilet shenanigans  and a lorry load of toilet duck! Next time if anyone shares a room with gaynor make sure you have a military respirator packed. 

Tashja, Shellebelle, Tammy...The Travel inn Crew! Love you all! Tammy your poor kids must have been so bored bless them but they did you proud.

Tashja, sorry I didn't get to say ta-ra before you went hunny. You look so well and Morgan is so gooood!

Sue MJ...Hope you're prepared for the female attention Iestyn is going to get when he's older. if he's getting it now believe me it'll get worse.  

Aweeze you look really well hun and so pretty   It was great to finally meet you.

Mandy...Leigh is fascinated by your hair   he says considering it gets chucked under a crash helmet it's gorgeous.

We arrived back here to liverpool just after 1pm. I'm still quivering from the pervy ghost at the Falstaff.   

Speak to you later

Love

Vicki x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hellooooooo Vicki!!

Glad you've safely got to Liverpool!   We had a great time meeting you too!   As for Leigh's fascination with my hair.. well I dont really have a response for that!!     Glad he approved!   As for the elephant, I've booked him in for a session next week to discuss his issues I understand he's feeling violated by a certain someone!!   Go carefully back up to bonny scotland hun! 

Ttfn

Amanda xxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

MandyB1971 said:


> As for the elephant, I've booked him in for a session next week to discuss his issues I understand he's feeling violated by a certain someone!!


*For the record, that elephant consented totally!

...well...that's what Fidge and Suzie said... *


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone for a great time. It was fab meeting up with mates both old and new  . I think next time might have to be a child free venture because i missed all this drunken crazy animal fun you had!!!!!!!  Thanks to everyone who helped organise it  .

Love & Hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mrs Chaos said:


> MandyB1971 said:
> 
> 
> > As for the elephant, I've booked him in for a session next week to discuss his issues I understand he's feeling violated by a certain someone!!
> ...


That's not what he's telling me!!!  

Claire It was lovely to meet you too.  You can't be child-free next time though!!! Can't believe you'd think about depriving us of the chance to see Connor again, although I guess you could post him to me for a weekend visit! 

Ttfn

Amanda xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I have the piccys uploaded onto pc now !!! gayn how much will u pay me ?
everytime i look at them they make me PMSL
lou xx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Lou F said:


> I have the piccys uploaded onto pc now !!! gayn how much will u pay me ?
> everytime i look at them they make me PMSL


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Evening all 



> I heard that they had to call out Dyno-Rod too after Gaynors toilet shenanigans and a lorry load of toilet duck! Next time if anyone shares a room with gaynor make sure you have a military respirator packed.


  Oh Vicki I have tears in my eyes! 
and that poor elephant On my bed too! 
Have a safe trip home hun - glad youve logged on today   

Piccys are on the pc will upload them to here soon 
Jennifer Will email you the girls piccys so you can choose which ones to upload ( will put just one on for now  )

*Lou* two words FACE WARP 
*
Weeble* we missed you to hun 
*
Mandy* has the elephant found his original home yet 

Oh everyone what a great time - 
*Mel* & *Tony*   you are both wonderful people and I am so proud to be a part of your site,

Suzie the secret statement cards were a great Idea and _our table _ (Ok Lou & Lou ) worked out most of them - will you post them on here with a whos said what 

Right more boards to post/read so catch you all soon
Love to everyopne I said hiya too And   to all I missed ~Dizzi~


----------



## Tigger07 (Jan 25, 2007)

hi all thanks for a fab weekend ive never laughed so much   due to lu, gayn, susie and dizzie off cause. i think ive just about caught up on my sleep now. gayn i will never look at an elephant in the same way ever again !  and susie it was all for the children. lol. I was loverly to meet you all .


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tigger07 said:


> hi all thanks for a fab weekend ive never laughed so much  due to lu, gayn, susie and dizzie off cause. i think ive just about caught up on my sleep now. gayn i will never look at an elephant in the same way ever again !  and susie it was all for the children. lol. I was loverly to meet you all .


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I have no idea about any elephant! Its all rumours!

x

<never follow gayn into loo>


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

photos in gallery nice ones !!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)




----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

More Piccys uploading . . .


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I've blown Tigger some bubbles for putting up with the terrible snoring all night! 

Axx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

MandyB1971 said:


> I've blown Tigger some bubbles for putting up with the terrible snoring all night!
> 
> Axx


----------



## Tigger07 (Jan 25, 2007)

cheers mandy i deserve them, it will haunt me for a very long time,


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

That's what I thought hun, we thought it was an earthquake til you mentioned the snoring the following morning!!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm gonna have words with the bubble monster - you two are being MEAN to me!

Gwen Shall I post a photo or 2  . . . .


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Hi Girls, 

Don't think I've come down to earth properly yet since the weekend - it was one of the best, if not the best meet up so far and I have been to them all, so have plenty to compare it against.

It was so nice to see so many familiar faces as well as loads of new ones too. Hope to see you all and some more new ones at the next meet.....

I've just uploaded some pics in the gallery (very tame compared to some! ) and still have more to go, but these will do for now.

Love to you all,

Sue xxx


----------



## Tigger07 (Jan 25, 2007)

Dont mind Dizzi !!!!!!!!!!! remind me next time to bring ear plugs.


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'M HOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I got a bit of post mini holiday blues...anyone else got them?  

I miss you all


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah shall we do it all again tomorrow? 

Axx

PS Glad you're back home safely hun


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Never mind tomorrow mandy...how about NOW!!!!  

Can't wait for the next one


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Ohhhh Dont I have been feeling that all day today   

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

me too     
lou xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

so did I so I am off to see a rockabilly band tomorrow and have a pint or 2  to cheer myself up!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

It was so sad to see you all go on Sunday   wanted you all to stay!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

[fly] VICKI VICKI VICKI VICKI VICKI VICKI VICKI [/fly]

Welcome back I missed you   

 sorry you had to wave us all off  
I hope you enjoyed your time away from home with leigh 
The boards have been so quiet without you ~Dizzi~


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Leigh and I ended up sleeping most of the sunday afternoon  Went to Stratford after we left you bunch of loonballs   to have a nose about but only stayed an hour or so then crashed out at the hotel until suppertime woke up about 8.30pm.

Some naughty weekend for us eh?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Mel & Tony – Thank you, once again for a lovely Meet  It was lovely to see you all again – Jessica is such a little lady.

Lou F – Charlotte just adored you !!!  It was really lovely to meet you – You crack me up   I'll be in touch soon 

Tashja – Sorry I didn’t get to talk to you more but had no idea who you were until late   Paul was great with the girls - he is a peach 

Tammy – Would have liked to have chatted longer – next time   I thought your children were lovely – so polite 

Fidget – The girls loved you to bits !  Great to see you and your dh – did he enjoy himself ?  Hope he is up for the next meet – and as you are local I reckon a BBQ is in order at my house very soon 

Clairemac – Great to see you and the family again – I am sure I was supposed to send you a PM of something but can’t for the life of me remember what it was !!  If  you remember, let me know !

Dizzi – You are a little star and we all adore you  Keep in touch and hopefully it won’t be too long before we see you 

Debs – As always it was great to see you, would have liked to have chatted longer 

Cindy - Your children are just adorable - I hope they got over their bug quickly and you managed to get some sleep that night - Hope your poor dh wasn't too disappointed in missing his night out   Hopefully see you at the next meet 

Vicki – You did a great job with the raffle – something tells me you’ve done it before   Hope you had a good journey home - I know you travelled far to come and join us  

Gayn – I knew you would be a good laugh and you didn’t disappoint    

Sue – Iestyn is a little star – what a lot of girlfriends he has   I def think you should open a nursery with your entertaining skills – Charlotte enjoyed that sticky thing you were doing with them 

Suzie – So, did you get a job at the hotel then   You looked quite at home behind the desk   Hope you managed to get home without going via Wales 

Jo – Would have liked to have chatted longer – I see things are moving along for you now… Not long !!!  All the very best – I will be looking out for news from you 

Mrs Hope – I don’t think we got to talk at all   Hope you enjoyed the Meet and will come to the next one 

Tigger – Was great to meet you – thank you for helping with the girls 

Jax, Looby, Jeanette, Shellebell, Aweeze and anyone I might have missed   – love to you all  

Thank you everyone for a fantastic time – and for everyone’s help with the girls !  It was great to see you all again and I am already looking forward to the next one 

ALL The children were so good !!

I have said it before and I’ll say it again, I have met some really fantastic people through this site and I am so proud to be a part of it  

Lots of Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

You missed me Jennifer      

Axx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Oh Poop Amanda - I didn't think I did - I know I thought of you when I was doing my post        I am mortified now.  It was lovely to meet you too... honest


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Awww I wasn't trying to make you feel bad!  Dont worry hun, I know you wouldn't have forgotten me on purpose!! 

Axx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

BUT I didn't forget you !!!  I remembered you and then forgot to write to you !!!!!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

That's ok then, so long as I was in your thoughts that'll do fine!

We've got a gorgeous piccy of Me, Steve and Amelia that Dizzi took, it's really lovely! Awwww 

Axx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Awwwwwww sweet - Could you send it to me ?  I didn't take any pictures so am going to have to poach other peoples


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah I can hun no probs, but it's on my pooter at work, I'll send it you on Tuesday once I'm back there, if it doesn't arrive prod me cos I'll have forgotten! 

Axx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

This is a very late and very quick post.  I nearly didn't come to the meet as I was unsure about the 3.5 hour round day trip but I'm really glad I did.  We had a lovely day (apart from my kids being ill at the end) and it was really nice to meet everyone and all your gourgeous children.

Unfortunately my two kids did come down with nasty viruses and me and DH have been up to our eyes in it all week hence the late post.  Still not out of the woods as they both now have post viral conjuntivitis.  Hope we didn't pass it on to anybody else.

Special thanks to Sue, Jennifer and Debs for your babysitting assistance  .

Happy Easter
Cindy


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Cindy,
  Hope your two are feeling better now. I'm sorry to say my two must of picked it up too as they have been and still are throwing up and pooing it out!!!   me and mart too have been poorly and have passed it on to nearly all our family!!!!! I was told by our Dr that there is a epademic in the area and there is no solution  . plenty of fluids and a spoon full of calpol me thinks!!! mind you neither worked last night and I was up for hours with Con  Oh wellcant last forever!!! 

Jenn yes it was me who was supposed to email you details of the pharacy club thingy i was telling you about! I will Im you later.....Con is crying.......again!!!

Love & hugs,
Mac,
xxx.


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Finally put up someof our pics........ I have some great ones of Con macca, will send them to your email hun, then if you agree will post them in the gallery   Have some great ones of the girls too.......

Love and hugs
Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hope everyone has recovered now , Paul and myself also went down with a nasty bug, Paul on the Monday and me on the Weds  .

It was a fab meet, really am looking forward to the next one 

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Sorry Folks,     It was probably us bringing our germs down for the day that made everyone ill.  My tow are finally on the mend (nearly two weeks later!!) but it's been a torrid time.

Hope everyone else is well.

Cindy


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

To see Tiggers Wedding pictures  

CLICK HERE​


----------

